# Steel case ammo?



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I'm wanting to stock up on 9mm just wondering if steel cased ammo is a big no no


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

wasnt there just a big thread debating steel case ammo , last week?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

yep

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/28315-whats-so-bad-about-steel-cased-ammo.html


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I just melt my extra forks and spoons. I'm a real do-it-yourselfer.... Anything else just makes me feel like a whimp.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

oh sorry haven't been on here in awhile thanks for the link


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Wolf is notoriously out of spec, and the laquered steel does cause problems with automatics. In Pincus' Combat Focus Shooting class a guy brought Wolf. He got a lot of practice with his malfunction drills.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Buddy brought some Y'all mart cheap Tul Ammo Steel 380
to the range tried some with the 238 it wouldn't even chamber
the stuff...


----------

